
New era beckons for supersonic air travel - dnetesn
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/11/new-era-supersonic-air-travel-concorde
======
dalke
"Taking off from a conventional runway, Concorde-2 would climb vertically into
the air like a space rocket."

Wow! There's no way you'll be allowed handheld devices or a book when that
happens. Drop it and someone 30 feet under you might get knocked unconscious.
(Or each person gets a personal cabin.)

"US patent for an extraordinary concept aircraft"

Oh, one of those many odd-ball ideas that will never happen.

